# Durbin Poison x Skunk #1 ??



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm germinating some Durbin Poison x Skunk #1 seeds, should I be doing anything special? Is growing a sativa indoors much different than indica? Or will the same set up/ lights etc. work?  It's my "on the side" project. Hey...free is free.


----------



## tallslim (Apr 1, 2006)

oh my god it's totally different from indica.  you have to be very careful when caring for Durbin Poison x Skunk #1.  it will hermie on you in a second.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

What steps can I take to prevent that? I was planning on "vegging" and then just taking clones to get all females, will I still run the risk of hermies if I go that route? PS: at the risk of sounding stupid again..exactly what makes a plant turn "hermie" anyhow? PSS: Does a hermie still produce smokable buds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*What up GreenDayGirl. IMO hermies are caused by stress or light leaks. Also the Durbon poison x Skunk #1 are very hard to germinate. Old seeds. Not only that but they also have mutation problems. Dont get you hope up with those beans. If you have problems with them its not you. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

Dang, Hermie mania this week. Everyone is freakin about hermies. Don't blame ya, but tallslim man. your freakin some people out bad. 

The durban poisonXskunk #1 I got germed (5) only (2) showed a tap root but never grew. POS seeds if you ask me. good luck with em though.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I got 2 out of 3 to break open and show a tap root so i threw them in soil this morning and put them in my veg cupboard. I guess I'll just see what they do, like I said..they're just a side project. Will a hermie still produce buds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

hi GreenDayGirl. yes a hermie will still produce buds.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Well then..what's the problem? Is that how seeds get in the bag you buy? My other question is why when I try seeds do they get all long tall and skinny with little tiny first leaves. I see how everyone else's are short, fat and healthy looking. I'm looking to change strains but am not willing at this point to pay $60.00 for a WW start.


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Well then..what's the problem? Is that how seeds get in the bag you buy? My other question is why when I try seeds do they get all long tall and skinny with little tiny first leaves. I see how everyone else's are short, fat and healthy looking. I'm looking to change strains but am not willing at this point to pay $60.00 for a WW start.


 

Hermie is undesired in medical marijuana if you are just a stoner wanting some free bud or a kid who cant buy then a hermie wont bother you.
If I grow bud and it hermies I am pissed pretty bad over that because it turns a 50,000 grow to a 20,000 grow.
Seeds diminish herbs value and its potentcy.

Without seeing your grow and just reading what you write I would assume you are not running correct lighting and havent put really much into a grow room or a setup.  I could also assume you havent planned ahead.
If your plant is skinny/skraggly and leaves small that is a sign of stretching which is stress. You are already growing a strain that isnt very stable(likely to go hermie) and are stressing it even further.
I would suggest buying some lights 250-400watt switchable ballast(means it can run a MH and a HPS bulb)MH for veg HPS for flowering.
Invest in some mylar its around 50 bucks for a 100ft roll 2 mil thick.
Growing costs a bit of money to start if you go cheap you will grow cheap.
If you dont have any money to invest in some lights you can always replant them outside.  
DFG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's my other plants..in my "real" grow room...with my "real" 400 hps and my "real" mh etc. etc. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

DoctorFeelGood said:
			
		

> Hermie is undesired in medical marijuana if you are just a stoner wanting some free bud or a kid who cant buy then a hermie wont bother you.
> If I grow bud and it hermies I am pissed pretty bad over that because it turns a 50,000 grow to a 20,000 grow.
> Seeds diminish herbs value and its potentcy.
> 
> ...


 Actually the seeds that are stretching are just "bagseed" to practice on anyhow, the skunk seeds just cracked open this morning also in another thread I think I mentioned I was growing them to clone them anyhow...I've got plenty of extra 400 hps lamps and ballasts laying around but right now I'm just using 1 400 watt hps and 1 400 watt mh for my "real" plants that are almost done. Oh yeah, money isn't really the issue with my "growing" it's attracting attention, like hmmm maybe growing outdoors? I don't know about that mylar though...sounds pretty expensive for a roll of paper!


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 3, 2006)

You've got plent of extra 400 hps lamps and ballasts laying around? Ok just let me know when you are ready to send em here.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah a couple


----------

